# Corydoras Sterbai.



## pariahrob (9 Aug 2012)

I'm a big fan of sterbai and I've managed to get a reasonable shot of a couple today. If you saw this in my journal I apologise but thought it was worth showing here too.

Little and Large:


----------



## JenCliBee (9 Aug 2012)

Absolutely stunning mate and a great shot, one of my fav cory's aswell


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (10 Aug 2012)

Nice Corys Rob and a nice shot.


----------



## Gary Nelson (10 Aug 2012)

A great pic that mate... Lovely characters too.


----------

